# Hen died! Help



## Rocky2x440 (6 mo ago)

Came back last night to my Cochin hen dead on top of her eggs! She had 1 egg that was from another hen that at last minute decided not to sit on anymore so moved it to her. It is due to hatch any day. Then 2 out of her 4 eggs When I candled them seem to still have movement in them. Immediately placed them in the incubator. She was checked on Saturday afternoon and was alive so passed between that night, or Sunday while we were gone. Question is how do I set and watch the eggs in incubator??? Especially with 1 any day and the others maybe 10 more days?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Leave the incubator set for the eggs due in ten days. Then prepare to figure out what to do with one lone chick before it hatches. Otherwise you're going to lose your mind trying to deal with it's unhappiness at being alone.

Sudden deaths like that are so often heart related. But with her on the nest it also makes me wonder if she was doing enough to take care of her own needs.


----------



## Rocky2x440 (6 mo ago)

Thank you! I do believe she neglected herself while nesting. Couldn’t get her to eat or drink at least for past week. Even tried hand feeding her different things and no go. Fingers crossed her dedication to her eggs pays off.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never heard of one not doing enough to maintain. It's always those that keep going broody but having nothing to hatch or raise that have hurt them.


----------



## Rocky2x440 (6 mo ago)

I just can’t think of what else it could have been, except what you said about heart condition


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So often we never know. Now the wait is on for the peeps to hatch. 

Fingers are crossed that all goes well on hatch day.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Omg.. I’m so sorry rip


----------



## Rocky2x440 (6 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> So often we never know. Now the wait is on for the peeps to hatch.
> 
> Fingers are crossed that all goes well on hatch day.


Update..only 1 chick hatched. 3 stopped developing and didn’t make it. Great full for the 1. Thank you for the support!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. I hoped you would have the extra peeps to keep the one company. 

I don't envy you having to deal with one peep.


----------

